# Street Racing Syndicate wont start



## Gizmo89 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dose enyone know how i can get my new game "Street Racing Syndicate" to start...?

When i click it it says: This application can be launched with a released version of Microsoft Windows 95/98/ME/NT 4.0/2000/XP/Server 2003 only.

is there a vista patch or somthing to make it work...?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried running it in XP/2K compatibility mode?


----------



## Gizmo89 (Jan 5, 2008)

yes i tryed that... and it can run in compatibility mod with enything...


----------



## Flame91 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well like it said for Gizmo89 but when i run it in compatibility mode it says it's impossible to launch the application in compatibility mode what can i do???


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

> This application can be launched with a released version of Microsoft Windows 95/98/ME/NT 4.0/2000/XP/Server 2003 only


If compatibillity mode doesn't work and you've checked their website for a Vista patch, then there aren't many options left. Have you considered a dual boot system with Vista and one of the compatible operating systems so you can play older games?


----------



## Flame91 (Apr 27, 2008)

well after a little testing i had to change the exe file with a no-cd file so now it works perfectly althought i'm running it as admin


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 17, 2008)

I changed it with another file too it works. Well it does not since it is a thread about a problem of game play in SRS I gotta tell sth

I cant play street mode. It shows a video then the game shuts down.


----------



## mihai_luckyboy (Dec 28, 2008)

black screen in street mode


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Using a No CD patch/crack will make the game a non legit one, and we can't give help to any pirated games...


----------



## DSM-Zo (Jan 31, 2012)

I know this is a old thread but i cant seem to get anymore help. I have the game disk for Street Racing Syndicate and i installed it on windows 7 home premium, didnt work of course. Then i installed VMware player with windows XP professional sp3 and installed it under that but it still said the same message "This application can be launched with a released version of Microsoft Windows 95/98/ME/NT 4.0/2000/XP/Server 2003 only." can anybody help or tell me why its still not working at least


----------

